# To vent a column?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If they are hollow then they should be vented both top and bottom.

can you post a photo of the base?


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Redline, I have tons of photos, but I can not down-load these photos from my computer to this site. I guess I would have to get a URL, and I have tried this before,,,,with no success.

If I have to vent them top AND bottom, this is not something I really want to do. They were never vented before, and I would hate to put a vent hole at the bottom, it would stick out like a sore thumb. The top would be no problem. It wouldn't even be seen. Exactly what is needed to vent these things? Just a hole? If I put a hole up top, I would have to come up with some sort of screening, to try to keep the bugs (termites, ants etc) out. I would also have to do the same for the bottom. Do they make small registers with screening for this purpose? I guess when they were coming apart at the seams, they didn't need venting. I try to make everything as air-tight as possible. During the termite season, this will slow those suckers a little bit, so I have time for the old bug spray. I have watched swarmers land on my house, and I run around like an idiot, spraying everywhere. I have had this house tinted 3 times in the last 9 years. A ton of old termite damage.

Is there any way that venting them in the top only, would do any good?

Thank you for your response. What to do?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

There are little plastic vents made for this, from about 1' dia up to 3 ". You just drill a hole in the column and stick it in with some adhesive caulking. They even used to be available at HD in the section with the soffit and gable vents, don't know if they still are.

Lack of venting is a sure fire demise for wood columns.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks troubleaeeker for your response. Do you think that the small ones will do on these? Also, is there a wire mesh or something there to keep the various bugs out?

Also, do you think this will prevent further splitting? It just seems to me, that if the outside of the boards are painted, but the inside unpainted, this would lead to further problems. I guess thats why I fix TVs for a living, and not home repairs.:laughing:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

bofusmosby said:


> Thanks troubleaeeker for your response. Do you think that the small ones will do on these? Also, is there a wire mesh or something there to keep the various bugs out?
> 
> Also, do you think this will prevent further splitting? It just seems to me, that if the outside of the boards are painted, but the inside unpainted, this would lead to further problems. I guess thats why I fix TVs for a living, and not home repairs.:laughing:


The smaller ones will probably suffice, the key being to vent at the top and bottom to establish a natural convection of air inside the shaft.

Yes they are manufactured with an insect barrier on the rear side.

Coating the insides before installation would have definatley helped, but it it too late for that now.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback troubleseeker. Yea, I'm at least 85 years too late for painting the insides of the boards.:laughing: I am going to Home Depot tomorrow morning, and will look into these. Thanks again!


----------



## Potomac101 (Dec 18, 2007)

Is venting necessary even if the wood is treated?
potomac101


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Potomac101 said:


> Is venting necessary even if the wood is treated?
> potomac101


Yes. Any wood column should be vented top and bottom.


----------

